# clomid causing utis



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Ladies please can I pick your brains

I had to stop taking Clomid in early May as I was reacting badly and ended up in hospital when they also discovered I had a severe uti.  Since then it has gone and come back twice and I am now being referred to a urologist.  My gynae has mentioned that Clomid can cause your oestrogen to drop dramatically and that can trigger utis.  I just wondered if any of you ladieshad suffered with this.  

My gynae has also mentioned a condition called interstitial cystitus that is more common in endo sufferers and I'm prayign it is not this as I may be saying goodbye to ttc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone had this as well?


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey,

Didnt like to read n run, but i have had no experience with this, i am only on 3rd cycle of clomid.
I hope this is just a blip for you and not the condition you mentioned.

hopefully someone with some knowlege of this will be along shortly to help......

good luck honey  

T xxx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there,

Yes, well.... It wasnt as bad as you had it. But on my 3rd round of clomid I had a UTI and was put on antibiotics.. 
They are soo horrid, I cant imagine the pain you were in to end up in hospital!

Take care xx


----------



## jclewis80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi I am on my first round of Clomid and have developed a Urine Infection. I have been in such pain for a couple of days, went to see a doctor yesterday, started on antibiotics yesterday which should work within the next few days.
I asked and apparently this is quite common......


----------



## MrsAL (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am on my first round of Clomid - finished the tabs last night. Am definitely getting a UTI (am prone to them anyway so know exactly how it feels..)
Feel a bit fed up as sex is the last thing I could be doing with right now (too painful!) which makes being on Clomid a bit pointless. Stressing about missing a cycle..

Can you tell me, did you just get the UTI symptoms when you were taking the pills, or did it go on throughout the cycle?

Thanks for any answers!

MrsAL


----------



## jclewis80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi MrsAL,

I took my tablets Tuesday to Saturday and started feeling bad on the Sunday with the worst day of it on the Monday (a week ago today) fingers crossed I was feeling much better by Thursday just gone and it hasn't come back since then.

i know what you mean about stressing as you need to be having lots of BMS and don't feel like it. Having lots of sex can contribute to a UTI  also.

I would go and get your antibiotics now then by the time you hopefully start to ovulate you will be feeling better.

take care x


----------



## MrsAL (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks - I have got to go to Dr tomorrow morning for Day 11 scan and bloods so I will try and get some antibiotics then. 

Good Luck to you!


----------

